# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  ندال يفوز في مونتي كارلو

## علاء سماره

بعد سبع هزائم امام المصنف الاول عالميا الصربي نوفاك دجوكوفتش 
ها هو يهزمه هزيمه قاسيه (6:3 و 6 : 1 ) فقط ب 78 دقيقة
*وقد صرح ندال بأن "التتويج بلقب بطولة كبيرة منحني الكثير من الثقة، وخاصة مونت كارلو التي كنت المرشح للفوز بها".
وهذا هوالفوز الثامن على التوالي للماتدور بهذه البطوله
و اورجح ان عودة والديه لبعضهما كما أن فوز نادي ريال مدريد بالكلاسيكو
اعطاه دفعة معنويه


بقول أخيرا الي بقرب من نادال يا ويله  *  :SnipeR (1):  :SnipeR (1):  :SnipeR (1):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*فوز ريال اعطى الاغلب دفعه معنوية ,,

مشكور علاء*

----------


## محمد العزام

بالفعل استطاع نادال هالبطولة انو يكسر عقدة دجوكوفيتش بعد الهزيمة بعد الثانية 



مشكور علاء

----------


## shams spring

*ايوا بالزبط فوز الريال هو الي اعطاه دفعة معنوية 

فبنصحك علاء ضلك ادعي انه ريال دايما تفوز مشان نادال دائما يتفوق*

----------


## علاء سماره

مشكورين جميعا على المرور

----------


## علاء سماره

والله يا شمس لا تخافي انا دايما معهم بعد المدفعجيه

----------

